# BIKES , BOOGIE AND BBQ



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 15, 2006)

I gots to pay the bills that weekend.  Best of luck to you.  I have seen that contest for the past couple of years and wanted to go.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 11, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I gots to pay the bills that weekend.  Best of luck to you.  I have seen that contest for the past couple of years and wanted to go.



Oh, who was it recently that said forget the bills, they'll be there when you get back, how often do you get a chance to spend time with friends....let's see, who was that, that said those famous words?????


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 11, 2006)

Now that sounds like a great time! I have to check the calender for that one next year, the best of 3 worlds :grin:


----------

